# Heart Murmur



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I have been told at the vet that they hear a heart murmur in Henry.
One doctor explained it sounds like a level 2 on a scale of 1 to 6, 6 being the worst.
He's scheduled for an EKG in a few weeks.

I recall maybe being told this before but now he is going to be 11 years old in early September.
The doctor also said he is clearly not in heart failure, which I understand is a process not quite an event. Once in heart failure, medication is prescribed.
He suggested I monitor breathes per minute when Henry is a asleep. Should be between 20 and 30 in 1 minute, not more, not rapid.

If anyone had any info to add or you are experiencing this please post in this thread.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't have any experience with this but I wanted to send you and Henry my best wishes for his health in the future. I hope the murmur does not cause him any problems in the days to come.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My best wishes for Henry too. I was talking about this with a vet friend recently, because I had heard about it in the older Havanese belonging to several friends. I asker her if this was a specific problem in Havanese. She said no, it was a problem common in older small breed dogs... partially because they tend to live long enough for it to happen, where many large breed dogs die of something else earlier. She also said that many dogs with heart murmurs never go on to serious "heart disease", and that even those with mild heart failure can be maintained for quite a long time with medication.


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

I have a cat that has heart murmur (enlarged heart) since a kitten. In fact the previous owner (my SIL) was told the cat would only live a few years. The cat is still alive at age 13 now.
My geriatric pom had heart murmur by 13/14, but by that time we didn't intend to treat anything and just let him live out his natural life. He lived till 16.5.

Good luck.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

abi38 said:


> I have a cat that has heart murmur (enlarged heart) since a kitten. In fact the previous owner (my SIL) was told the cat would only live a few years. The cat is still alive at age 13 now.
> My geriatric pom had heart murmur by 13/14, but by that time we didn't intend to treat anything and just let him live out his natural life. He lived till 16.5.
> 
> Good luck.


I have had a heart murmur since pregnant with my older son. He's 26 now, and I'm still ticking!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Aren't the people in this forum so kind? Thinking of you and sweet Henry!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Kordelia here is some info What Is Canine Heart Murmur?


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

i was told that my Rosie has a very very slight heart murmur. She's only 4 months old. I was told they sometimes grow out of it.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thinking of you, FancyNancy. "Very, very slight" doesn't sound too scary.

I like your subheading, "Mom to Rosie." I might have to try to figure out how to change my subheading . . .


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry went in for his EKG this morning.
The vet just called about the results of the report.

- signs of mild mitral valve disease
- normal contraction
- not in immediate risk for heart failure
- no medication at this time


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

I wasn't able to post when you started this thread. My first Hav Apollo was diagnosed with a heart murmur when he was a around a year old. It was a very low grade murmur and they thought he might even outgrow it. He didn't, but it stayed at a Grade1, as he aged his vet kept monitoring with every visit and we used an app called Cardalis to track his resting heart rate. He progressed to a 2A with age, but his report after his EKG was the same as yours reads above. In the end his heart stayed the same until we lost him at 13 to liver issues. 

If you haven't been told about the Cardalis ap I highly recommend it.


----------



## Holzapfl (Oct 10, 2015)

Such good news! Yeah!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds like good news for Henry for now. Hooray!!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good news, hugs Kordelia.


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

FancyNancy said:


> i was told that my Rosie has a very very slight heart murmur. She's only 4 months old. I was told they sometimes grow out of it.


I also have a 5 1/2 month old girl, and she had a slignt heart murmur, she has grown out of it already according to my vet. I sincerly hope your ba y does also

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

FancyNancy said:


> i was told that my Rosie has a very very slight heart murmur. She's only 4 months old. I was told they sometimes grow out of it.


Even if she doesn't outgrow it, it still may be an innocent murmur. My last Hav Apollo had his diagnosed as a pup. He stayed the same for years, it was very low grade "barely a I" as he aged it progressed to a IIa (formal diagnosis by a cardiologist). He lived to 13 without his heart giving him a problem.


----------



## Bnails52 (May 23, 2017)

FancyNancy said:


> i was told that my Rosie has a very very slight heart murmur. She's only 4 months old. I was told they sometimes grow out of it.


Omg! He is just so cute! This breed is the best ever. Zip the crate up , he will bark but will eventually zettle down, i did that and it does make you feel bad, but mine finally stopped. Then after settling down, give him/her a treat and let her out to pee, or poop, then play, then maybe a while in pen with her toys, then back in crate. She will eventually realize its her aafe spot, and also teaches her to hold it, if zipped. Its hard listeninb to them bark at first, but when you dont give it they settle down, then you can take her out. Lol, i took mine out every hour at first. She is now in kitchen with gate up and ex pen o deck. Her crate is now open and she can go in at will. Still get a few mistakes, but 90% trained. She uses the bells on the door to bo out now. Good luck hope this helps. Cant wait for pictures. Bella is 5 1/2 months old right now

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Tapatalk


----------

